

Prismic.io for Laravel - Re-defining the CMS - orchdork10159
http://blog.enge.me/post/prismicio-for-laravel-re-defining-the-cms

======
Sujan
Feedback: I really what you write, but your design is horrible here
(Win7/FF24). Without Readability I just would have closed the page.

~~~
orchdork10159
Sujan, thanks for the feedback. I know that the typeface is pretty thin...
I've received the feedback from others as well. I have a retina display, so it
looks better to me. I'm in the process of reviewing my typeface options.
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evzc2hoW-
qg&feature=player_de...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evzc2hoW-
qg&feature=player_detailpage#t=61))

